# Ideas for a tall 15 gallon



## hairstylistdizzy (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a 15 gallon tall tank with a volcano bubbler and a bunch of fake plants. I am putting it in my dining room. I would like a really active, very colorful group that can deal with water movement easily.


----------



## lilbri (Mar 12, 2015)

5 neon tetra and a dwarf gourami might add 5 dwarf corys


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

A dozen male endlers and 6-8 habrosus cories


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this the Aqueon column? If so schoolers are not suggested, too narrow


----------

